

Amazon Patents “Anticipatory” Shipping — To Start Shipping Before You Buy It  - RougeFemme
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/18/amazon-pre-ships/

======
midas007
If ATMs dispense small amounts without actually checking for sufficient funds,
convenience > security for small transactions.

